# Zippos and cigars?



## coLcarnage (Apr 22, 2013)

Okay, so I hear that you aren't supposed to light a cigar with a Zippo because it will mess with the flavour of the cigar, but is this really true?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

While most here will agree that fluid lighters are not the way to light cigars, I have used mine for many years to light both pipes and cigars. I have noticed that the lighter fluid has changed for the better in the last few years. May be the improvements in the refinement process. I only use Zippo fluid in my Zippos and Ronson butane in my Ronsons.My old and abused palate can not really tell the difference or,,, I am just used to it. Maybe you should try experimenting and see if you can taste the difference.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes, actually don't use any type of lighter like those or Bics (having mental block on name of them). Only use lighters that run on butane. Butane Zippos are fine though of course


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Yes, actually don't use any type of lighter like those or Bics (having mental block on name of them). Only use lighters that run on butane. Butane Zippos are fine though of course


Not sure why you could not use a Bic??? They use butane according to all the web info I have seen. Just not as windproof as a torch type lighter.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Not sure why you could not use a Bic??? They use butane according to all the web info I have seen. Just not as windproof as a torch type lighter.


Eh, it doesnt mater what their website says to me, I can notice a major difference of smell. I haven't used a Bic in a few years though so they may have improved as you said.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I've seen Pete Johnson in video interviews use a bic lighter when there was a torch on hand. I personally use a Xikar lighter, but I find it hard to believe he would use a bic if it was going to ruin the cigar. That's different than a Zippo though.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Bic lighters use butane. They are ok. having said that, a torch is always more effective.


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

In my personal opinion, bic lighters are just fine, I think my xikar torch is a better lighter, and easier to use, but I can't tell very much of a difference between that and a bic. However, if you don't want to spend the money on a "high quality" torch, go to walmart or something and buy a ronson.

I'd experiment. if you can't tell a difference, then who cares


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

I used a bic lighter until I got my lotus torch. Bics take a bit longer to light up and are cheaper, it really is preference though.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

The newer and pricier lighter fluids no longer emit as much odor as before.

BUT, they will still taint the flavor of the cigar.

However, I noticed that only the first few puffs are noticeable for me. The rest of the cigars taste fine.

But I do have friends who swear that they can taste difference from the whole cigar.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

When using my regular Zippo to light cigars, I never let the flame touch the cigar or puff on it. It takes a few seconds longer to light but seems to cut the chance of spoiling the taste of the cigar.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

I havent used my zippo to light a cigar, but I know I can taste the fluid when I light a cigarette. As for a Bic... its no worse than any other soft flame butane lighter, except you may loose the skin on your thumb due to the heat :flame: Like has been said before, the best way to light a cigar is with FIRE. You decide where it comes from.


----------



## ccie6011 (May 8, 2012)

If it's not windy out, I almost always use a Bic. If it's breezy I'll go to a torch, but the bic works just fine.


----------



## Snook Hunter (Apr 17, 2013)

I have been using my zippo with no adverse effects. And I have been letting the flame touch the cigar, because I usually smoke cigars when I'm doing something, so I don't take the time to light it "the right way". This is also when the wind resistant chimney on the zippo comes in handy. Unless you are like a pro cigar connoisseur, you probably won't notice any taste, and if you do, it will probably go away quickly. However, be sure to use the Zippo brand fluid because it burns much cleaner and has much less odor than other brands like ronsonol. Also, most of the odor comes from the unlit vapor, I can't even smell it once its lit.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

In my youth, that's all i would use was an old Zippo. But the Cigars were from the local liquor store. If i still had to use one, i'd just purge after it lit to make sure i didn't draw in any more "fumes"


----------



## coLcarnage (Apr 22, 2013)

I was just wondering because I have an old one laying around in a drawer that I found the other day. I was thinking about using it but I just wanted to get some friendly opinions before I started using it again!


----------



## coLcarnage (Apr 22, 2013)

Lately I've been using cedar spills but they don't really work when its windy and such hwell:


----------



## Snook Hunter (Apr 17, 2013)

Try it out, just be sure to use zippo brand fluid.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

used a bic before, can't take a torch on a plane and didn't want to bother finding a local shop...not sure if there were any to be had. no issues. zippos can change the taste but if you let it burn off for a few seconds i've heard its ok


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

coLcarnage said:


> I was just wondering because I have an old one laying around in a drawer that I found the other day. I was thinking about using it but I just wanted to get some friendly opinions before I started using it again!


you can get a butane insert for the zippo case to turn it into a torch. I have 3.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

I want to try the butane insert.


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

If you wait 3 seconds after lighting the zippo with the new fluid, there's no flavor. Most people who use zippos to light cigarettes seem to be lighting the cigarette as soon as it's lit and then get the zippo fluid flavor. I just found my zippo again and sent it in today to fix the case being crooked and to request a pipe insert.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

With cigarettes, I actually like the extra added flavor of the zippo!! LOL


----------



## JoeBentley (Apr 29, 2011)

I use a Zippo with a Butane insert in as my primary lighter, and a Rocco as my backup/travel.

That being said I have used a liquid fuel Zippo on a few occasions. If you keep the flame far away it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Snook Hunter (Apr 17, 2013)

I just smoked another one with my zippo, flame all over the end(impatient) . . . nothing!


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Yes, actually don't use any type of lighter like those or Bics (having mental block on name of them). Only use lighters that run on butane. Butane Zippos are fine though of course


BICS are fine. like everyone else said it's butane.

I switch between a torch and a bic. I actually prefer the softer flame on a small rg... also like it for relights.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

coLcarnage said:


> Lately I've been using cedar spills but they don't really work when its windy and such hwell:


Now that's the way to light a cigar!!! I just think it's classy! Just watch out for that cedar ash... it likes to float!


----------



## smokeyme (Apr 21, 2013)

ccie6011 said:


> If it's not windy out, I almost always use a Bic. If it's breezy I'll go to a torch, but the bic works just fine.


both BIC and Torch are fine but since i am currently a bummer, i ended up loving a disposable one. lol


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

smokeyme said:


> both BIC and Torch are fine but since i am currently a bummer, i ended up loving a disposable one. lol


Nothing wrong with that! I used a disposable bic until I got my torch!


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Whatever it takes to get it lit...


----------

